# How to install SSD without a mounting bracket ?



## subhendu (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi,
I am planning to get a SSD this X'mas . I found an intel oem model . can you suggest me some methods to install it without using a mounting kit ?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 17, 2011)

Velcro. I'm 100% serious. People mount SSDs basically everywhere doing such.


----------



## Canzara (Dec 17, 2011)

Yup, Velcro works just dandy. There aren't any moving parts to create vibration.


----------



## JustaTinkerer (Dec 17, 2011)

When I got my SSD when looking at the page I seen "People that bought this also bought"  I swear 3 of the things were velcro pads, only one was the 3.5 inch mounting kit.

Im planning on hiding mine behind my face plate with velcro when I get the water cooling in and do a cable tidy.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 17, 2011)

just throw it in your case. maybe sticky tape it down if you move the pc


----------



## theonedub (Dec 17, 2011)

Most (if not all) SSDs have the same mounting screws on the bottom as other 2.5" drives. I built a computer earlier this year and mounted the drive like this with 2 screws holding it in: 







I think that looks perfectly fine, and 2 screws were enough to where it wouldnt move or rattle. With a SSD drive it would be more than enough


----------



## JustaTinkerer (Dec 17, 2011)

theonedub said:


> Most (if not all) SSDs have the same mounting screws on the bottom as other 2.5" drives. I built a computer earlier this year and mounted the drive like this with 2 screws holding it in:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111217/DSC00139.jpg



Should have done that on the other side.....hmm pretty




W1zzard said:


> just throw it in your case. maybe sticky tape it down if you move the pc



Advise from a pro.....sorry had to laugh, tis like something out of Blue Peter, now where did I put those yogurt pots...


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 17, 2011)

hanging:





too lazy to put in drive tray:





media pc (i used to have a hdd there, no vibrations passed on to case  ):


----------



## JustaTinkerer (Dec 17, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> hanging:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111217/Capture177838.jpg
> 
> too lazy to put in drive tray:
> ...



LOL like the man said "throw it in" 

Need to say, I really did laugh out loud, missus is looking at me strange now.

"too lazy to put in drive tray" my personal favorite


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 17, 2011)

Just done a build for a friend and had no 2.5">3.5" bracket so I taped it to the underside of the dvd drive, it's out of sight and I didn't have to trail the power connector to the bottom of the case to power it


----------



## subhendu (Dec 17, 2011)

theonedub said:


> Most (if not all) SSDs have the same mounting screws on the bottom as other 2.5" drives. I built a computer earlier this year and mounted the drive like this with 2 screws holding it in:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111217/DSC00139.jpg
> 
> I think that looks perfectly fine, and 2 screws were enough to where it wouldnt move or rattle. With a SSD drive it would be more than enough


wow,your pc looks great ,so clean .



W1zzard said:


> hanging:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111217/Capture177838.jpg
> 
> too lazy to put in drive tray:
> ...




Thank you all .


----------



## theonedub (Dec 17, 2011)

subhendu said:


> wow,your pc looks great ,so clean .



Thanks  That particular PC has long since been sold though. I built it to use up some parts and play around with the 460 without tearing apart my current PC. 

If you are going to be using an SSD, I think the spot I am talking about lets it be displayed nicely, esp when the case is open or if you have a large enough window. I dont think you should hide an SSD


----------



## JustaTinkerer (Dec 17, 2011)

theonedub said:


> Thanks  That particular PC has long since been sold though. I built it to use up some parts and play around with the 460 without tearing apart my current PC.
> 
> If you are going to be using an SSD, I think the spot I am talking about lets it be displayed nicely, esp when the case is open or if you have a large enough window. I dont think you should hide an SSD



If I could i would hid my PC, clean cut eyefinity setup with no PC showing at all, wireless mouse and keyboard...Hmmmm

I have a nice case and all but the minimal look is all that for me.

PS very very clean setup on the current PC get that 24 pin connector sleeved and I would give it a 11 out of 10, the way it sits 10/10


----------



## The_Ish (Dec 18, 2011)

Mine is just laying in the case.. Like W1zzard said, there aren't any vibration, and might I add, you could probably drop an SSD from the roof of a ten story building and it would still work, who cares if it's not mounted. Worst case scenario, a cable comes lose, unless of course you have locks on your sata cables.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 18, 2011)

The_Ish said:


> Mine is just laying in the case.. Like W1zzard said, there aren't any vibration, and might I add, you could probably drop an SSD from the roof of a ten story building and it would still work, who cares if it's not mounted. Worst case scenario, a cable comes lose, unless of course you have locks on your sata cables.


Drop from a ten-story building would probably crack the PCB.


----------



## anoobarak (Dec 18, 2011)

Mine's under the HDD tray's, just sitting there. Though, I ordered a bracket for like 2$, just to hold it in place so the airflow of the front fan would reach it. 30C is normal operating temp for ssd's right? The one I returned (kingston V200) would reach 40C while idling.


----------



## MN12BIRD (Dec 18, 2011)

I let it hang loose for awhile but that is kinda ghetto!  I was able to buy the nice beefy mount that comes with the Cooler Master 690 II from someone who didn't need it.  It actually looks nice and it only cost me like 5 bucks.  Lots of mid range cases come with the bracket so if you know someone who buys an SSD that comes with one just buy it off them cheap!


----------

